# Why can't we stream from Tivo DVR to Tivo stream 4K?



## jgolden (Feb 17, 2003)

Why can I stream from my Tivo's to an IOS or Android device, but not to the Stream 4k running AndroidTV?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ecause ivo ucks


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

Because TiVo wants customers to move away from their DVR business so they can jettison it.



jgolden said:


> Why can I stream from my Tivo's to an IOS or Android device, but not to the Stream 4k running AndroidTV?


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

pldoolittle said:


> Because TiVo wants customers to move away from their DVR business so they can jettison it.


Yet they foolishly think this device will keep them from leaving TiVo for good?

Honestly the cable providers succeeded in getting me to give up on TiVo as I switched to cheaper alternatives.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

jgolden said:


> Why can I stream from my Tivo's to an IOS or Android device, but not to the Stream 4k running AndroidTV?


If Tivo provided a free OTT app for the Tivo Stream 4K, then it would probably kill sales of their expensive Mini Lux and WiFi adapter.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm honestly starting to think it's because TiVo just sucks. They promised us streaming apps like this 4-5 years ago and it never happened. Then they said last year they were scrapping them all except the AndroidTV version, and that still never got released. The Edge was just a minor hardware refresh of the Bolt and they somehow managed to release that with breaking bugs, some of which still haven’t been fixed. And the TiVo app on the 4K feels like something that was thrown together by one guy in a few weeks and is barely useable.

Maybe they've just laid off their entire engineering staff and are subbing this stuff out to guys on fiver now, I don't know. But they haven’t done anything quality in at least a few years.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Why work on it when everything is going IP? 

That's the answer. There is no reason to put resources into a feature with no future.


----------



## yzguyfl123 (Dec 22, 2020)

I found a way:
Stream from Tivo DVR to Tivo stream 4K


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

trip1eX said:


> Why work on it when everything is going IP?
> 
> That's the answer. There is no reason to put resources into a feature with no future.


But 5 years ago when they first promised it that wasn't the case. We could have got several good years out of this feature if they'd actually delivered it on time. Hell it was like 8 years ago when they released the FireTV "beta" app. It didn't work great but wouldn't have taken more than a few months work to get it up to snuff. They let that just rot for years before they pulled it.


----------

